# I think I have it figured out, thanks to you guys; about thi



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

About this one PCP rifle:

.22 caliber Benjamin Dual Fuel PCP & CO2 rifle. Includes easy-to-use hand pump
and Centerpoint 3-9X42 Scope and Rings

Airgun Depot Review:

We've been testing the Discovery PCP and boy, have we been impressed! We were up and shooting in less than 5 minutes. PCP airguns have been way too complicated in the past with a vast assortment of probe adapters, pumps, attachments, hoses etc. With the Benjamin Discovery everything has been simplified. Simply hook up the gun to the pump, give it about 100 pumps to fully pressurize it and your're ready to shoot. We were able to get about 35 full power shots before the FPS started to drop off. That's enough for any hunt or pest control outing. Another aspect of the gun that really impressed us was it's accuracy. Groupings were well under 1 inch even out to 50 yards! you can expect .3" groups at about 25 yards. We also liked the fact that you can leave this air rifle charged so it's ready to go whenever you are. It's actually better for the airgun to have pressure in it."

This one uses a full pressure of 2,000 pounds. I'm attracted to it because of price and PCP. One inch at fifty yards actually does sound pretty darned good to me. My own tremor, even with a bipod might limit me to that grouping even if I had the best PCP in the world.

From one point of view, if I'm going to spend nearly half a thousand dollars, why not pay the increment and get a more accurate rifle. I have to say, even with tools, I tend to buy the best on the market.

I know there are more accurate PCP's out there, but I cannot afford a European match rifle. Any suggestions?

Thank you very much guys for your expertise,

Roger


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

For some reason half of a thousand dollars sounds like a lot.
$500 bucks doesn't....so my advice? Stick to hundreds and you'll feel better. :wink:


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

Half a thousand. Yuck. I wrote it that way because it feels like that. One or two thousand were never a strain on my slush fund, but now corn won't even sprout in that field. I'm going to wait until I can get the most perfect fit for me. The big part, and I'm very grateful to several people, is that a .22 flying at about 850 or 900 FPS is a good maximum velocity, keeping in mind the weight of the projectile vs the advertised speed of a tiny lightweight pellet. A rifle that shoots PBA might advertise 1500 FPS, but a heavy pellet will slow that down. That rifle would probably be unstable anyway. No more wasting my money on highest-velocity-on-the-market for me. Now I have to find out, gently, which models shoot straighter than others. And like I said, I'll never buy match quality, which makes me swallow some inaccuracy.

This is a very cool forum. Hint: wait for my next new topic. It might be true for us.

Roger out West


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

FWIW,,,if I felt the need for a PCP...I'd go up a step from the Discovery.
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/Benjamin-Ma ... ifle.shtml


----------

